# The "Pendaflex" Method of Hand Tool Storage!



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Here we are, folks…my chisels, all 75 of them, in holders suspended from low-friction rails in a drawer!! Ta Daaaah! Well… it's still a work in progress..probably 55-60 showing when I took this photo.
I'm really sick of my metal rollaways! When I introduced them into my workshop, it was like a dream come true, being able to jam all that many more tools in proximity to my workbench. BUT… I'm tired of them now. They're not the dream come true that I'd thought they would be.
So… this concept hit me like lightning!! the ability to flip through bunches of chisels to find the exact one I want to use…close at hand… awesome!!
The drawer itself is of standard construction, with nylon (or is it HDPE?) glides normally used under refrigerator feet. If you are familiar with suspended file folders in a desk or file cabinet, you get the idea.




























So… I made some tempered hardboard 'bridges' that hang between the nylon runners. Some maple spacers placed between each chisel, and sandwiched with another identical piece of hardboard. The drawer is hung with full-extension glides. If I make more 'folders' I could probably store over 100 chisels. I've sorted the rows by size, a separate holder for each of the typical widths. I am going to build another identical drawer for this cabinet, for files, rasps, punches, and other similar-shaped tools.
I got a feeling this configuration is going to be very popular!!! Look for it in a future issue of a woodworking magazine, *and remember, you saw it first in the Poopiekat workshop!!*Kind comments welcome, of course!! Thx for looking!










And pictured above is one single assembly, which with the others can be slid back and forth on the runners as you browse your cache of vintage tools. I'm happy to show off my new and old chisel hoard, some vintage Marples, Eskilunas, Sheffields, and of course Stanleys from a different age.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice Poopie. If I used that many chisels, I'd definitely want something like this set up.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Brandon!! Actually, the idea is adaptable to other uses, like maybe all of your chisels, files, rasps etc could be close at hand in one drawer like this! Myself, I'm trying to see if I've got enough small tools to make it worthwhile to have a second drawer like this one. I like the ability to flip through the individual 'folders' by pushing them fore and aft individually to see which tool you'd like to use.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Maybe a strip of leather in the drawer's bottom, to protect the extra long chisels?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Good idea, bandit! I've got a few pig-stickers that are a bit longer on the business end than the drawer can accommodate. I really haven't decided what to do about them, with this drawer only 12" high, and 6" from the shank below the holders. There is a drawer bottom, I could bore a few holes and let them hand, but yeah, some nice leather edge protectors might do the trick. There's a leather couch in the dumpster down the street, hmmmm that might do the trick. I knew a kid who made wallets out of leather wherever he could find it, mostly from junk cars at the crusher! Thx!


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow chiseltastic.I love it I just bought some clips for all my turning chisels your method is neater but not so handy, as I would need instant and constant access for turning. Still you have a better method for the use you have well done and kindest regards Alistair


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

great idea. Mine are in a drawer but horizontal. I know, not great!


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

What do you gain by having them slide fore and aft? Clearly, you don't want to pack as many "folders" in there as possible, since there would be no room for them to slide; so, what advantage is there over fixing them a certain distance apart?

For the long chisels, how about just make the "folder" wider (the extra width above the hook, so the chisels ride higher).


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Scotsman: * Thanks for your kind reply!! I definitely agree, lathe tools need to be at the ready because, indeed, we all constantly switch back and forth between one tool and another. My drawer thing would not be handy for turning, for sure! However, bench chisels, once selected from the drawer might stay on the workbench all day, and put away only at the end of the day.

*Don:* In a way, horizontal makes more sense, except where I wanted to have immediate access to any chisel in my menagerie. Many of them need new handles, which will happen in an odd moment when I chuck some red beech and turn some. They did tend to clink against each other in their horizontal drawer, which will not be a problem.

I'd begun to forget all the edge tools that I own, now they're all in visual contact when I open the drawer.
Thanks again everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I guess you have to know them by their handles and heft…

*Poopiekat*: What's your opinion of the Eskiltuna chisels? They
fetch crazy prices in online auctions. They are certainly handsome
chisels.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Loren:* Umm. y'know, I've got to claim ignorance on this one, regarding Eskiluna chisels. A friend of mine in town sold a set of Eski bench chisels on ebay, expecting to get $35, maybe $50 for them… they went for over $900. I do have a weird attitude about chisels and everything else mechanical: I allow the survival of the fittest, the law of the jungle, items with a genetic pre-disposition to rule my selection process. Those chisels, plane irons and gouges, jeez, some take a fine edge and hold it for a long time, other edge tools I've owned have NEVER performed right regardless of careful honing and truing up. So, oddly, one of my secretly favorite planes is a "Footprint", considered a junk brand by some, but I love mine! Same with Marples blue-handle bench chisels, they just tend to agree with me, my sharpening and honing style, hard to explain. I have my core of "users", my preferred go-to tools, and they are not necessarily best of breed by common knowledge. But I digress, Loren, my vintage Eski chisel was received not sharp enough to use, and I've never tuned it up. I just own it. One of these days I'll get rid of my crazy menagerie of tools, and buy those top-shelf tools….I'm just afraid I'll not be as happy with them as I am with some of my faithful old tried and true friends in the toolbox.


----------



## mochoa (Oct 9, 2009)

Great idea! You could have a little stand on your bench to pull out hole categories of chisels and have them hang there on your bench depending on what your working on.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Mauricio*: I hadn't thought of that!!!  It's a great idea!! Hmm, maybe two DW screws on the side of the bench-top to hang it on?? Great!! Thx..


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice idea, unique solution to your problem. I like that you can move them back and forth, change postion if needed and as *Mauricio* suggested tak them to the project and use them. I am envious of that collection, not that I would use that many chisels, ever….. (laughing) Still would be nice to have more than a good set and the cheap ones from HF that I use for "other" purposes….


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I really LIKE the idea… but I think I'll wait till I have more than FOUR chisels before I do this


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe, each chisel gets its own file folder.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you're certainly on to something with this set up PK. Im slowly amassing quite a horde of chisels myself and im too young to stop buying them when i see em . I would change the name from pendaflex to poopaflex though. Just cuz.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Woodbutcher:* Hey, please don't mention "H-F" in my threads…LOL! 
*Brandon*: Uhh.. hey what if I stored my FILES in this rig… that could be very confusing to explain, but very do-able in the shop!! Drawer #2 just might be where they end up!
*Chrisstef:* you're right, I shouldn't use a copyrighted trademark name to describe my design, but somehow 'hanging file folders' doesn't have the same ring to it. Keep buying those chisels, lately the best source is ebay.UK, England has a huge number of heritage quality chisels listed, and I've been pickin' them over myself.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Living dead smack dab in the middle of chisel country has its perks PK. Locally ive got Witherby (Winsted CT), Swan (Seymour CT), and Stanley (New Britain CT). Kind of like being an alcoholic and renting an apartment over a bar and its drinkin season.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, understood, *chrisstef!* I used to live upstairs above a coffee place, that's about the only claim to fame I got. I've occaisionally toured Rt 2 west from mid-state Massachusetts, to the NY border. I was always impressed with the huge Miller's Falls facility, and Starret, both in 19th-century era buildings. you're right, it was quite an advantage when hunting good tools at Brimfield and other shows. Like Dillinger said, when asked why he robs banks, he said, "*Cuz that's where the money is*!!"


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

You nailed it brother. I forgot that you know the area pretty well. Ive never seen the Millers Falls or Starett factory but ill have to put that on my list of sight seeing next time im up in Mass. I went to Brimfield once and was sooo overwhelmed it made me dizzy but did come home with a #7 and #78 for a bargain. Put on your walkin shoes for that party.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote: I allow the survival of the fittest, the law of the jungle, items with a genetic pre-disposition to rule my selection process. Those chisels, plane irons and gouges, jeez, some take a fine edge and hold it for a long time, other edge tools I've owned have NEVER performed right regardless of careful honing and truing up. So, oddly, one of my secretly favorite planes is a "Footprint", considered a junk brand by some, but I love mine! Same with Marples blue-handle bench chisels, they just tend to agree with me, my sharpening and honing style, hard to explain. I have my core of "users", my preferred go-to tools, and they are not necessarily best of breed by common knowledge.

This is profound. Does it resonate with you?

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, Lee!
I think we all gravitate to the preferred tools in our toolboxes, whenever there is more than one to choose from!
I love to collect as well, and any old tool I bring home gets a few chances to prove it's worth sooner or later. Those that pass muster will be kept at the forefront, those that just don't seem to agree with me, for whatever reason, fade to the back. My philosophy is really not so different than any other woodworker, except I'd prefer to buy and try out 'new' tools from antique shows and flea markets, rather than from big box retailers. It takes a bit of cash, but the continual, methodic upgrading of one's working tools is one of the most rewarding aspects of woodworking.
Indeed, Lee, this is one of the very reasons why I love woodworking.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Brilliant chisel collection storage. This confirms that each kind of tool ideally requires its own kind of storage - to satisfy quick retrieval, organization and pleasing display (or perfectly hidden away for the 'zen-workshop-look'). In the end, drawers just don't cut it.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Poopiekat…..you must be a sharpening master. They are sharp aren't they…..................


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*redSLED*: Now that the quick retrieval issue has been resolved, it has become obvious to me that I have to work on unfettered access to my sharpening equipment, which sits on top of a rolling 5-drawer cabinet, pushed way back from the workspace. The wheels make it easy to roll it far out of the way…..it should be closer, to compliment the improved access. Which segues nicely to my response to *redryder:* well, everything has its own degree of sharpness, doesn't it? Some are honed to a mirror surface, some are still in as-found condition. I find myself alternating between my favorites especially when paring out tenons or dovetails. I just can't seem to stick with just one chisel of a given size.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I knew that one could never have too many clamps. Apparently, the same is true for chisels. Great storage solution, Poopie.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay… I'm gradually growing my tools into these drawers. It's a slow process, and I 'stall' by suddenly having to turn a new handle on the lathe, or other stuff that keeps me side-tracked. But it is an evolutional project.



















It's gotta be said here, I know all my tools. It might look difficult to anybody to find the right tool, but I know what's what at a glance. This is really the best way to have quick access to your handled tools, in my opinion!
I know it's gonna sound lazy, but when I'm in the moment I hate having to fiddle with multiple drawers; All my chisels are now in one drawer for quick retrieval, ditto my files, rasps punches and carving tools in the other.
Two 20"X20" drawers 12" deep hold a crazy amount of tools! *And yet, I can still fit many more holders, and fill them up, too!*I'm hoping this inspires a few LJ's to try this at home. Especially for those smaller shops where space is at a premium! Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice. It just has to be fun to own so many chisels. Playing catchup.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice idea. Sure offers plenty of storage in a compact space. This pic actually looks very much like your standard chisel rack that is found wall mounted in shops everywhere, so it's pretty much the same concept, just grown, and packed into a smaller space. Are they in according to size? Cutting edge shape? Otherwise I would spend a lot of time pulling, looking, and stuffing them back in…


----------

